# Angel fish sick!?!



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

The male fish from one of my breeding pairs looks to be bloated and gasps for air. No signs other than the super puffy belly. He has not eaten in a couple days but his mate and babies are fine.. Water parameters are good as well. What should i do?

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

21 views and no reply? Someone must know something....

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## Marius (Sep 22, 2010)

Try to post a couple pics. 

And in the meantime, add some epsom salt to the tank, 1tbsp/10gal... Epsom salt acts as a laxative and it will help him "release". That's the best scenario, otherwise, if he's got a bacterial infection you'll need to quarantine and medicate him. 

Post some pictures though, otherwise it's just a guess what game.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Perhaps lack of dissolved oxygen in the tank....check your water parameters...could be high ammonia and nitrite even nitrate levels.

For bloated try using Epsom Salt at a rate of 1 to 2 tablespoons/10 gallons aquarium water for a 24 hours.


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

There is really no point in posting pictures as there are no other signs other than the bloating. His belly is huge.

Thanks for the advice will try the salt.

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

ive done heavy epsom salt in a bucket and just done a bath for one fish when there was bloating (a discus) I put about 2-3 TBLs of epsom in the 7-10 gallon bucket of tank water. Fish pooed within a half hour and i returned him to gen pop without any further issues.

I want to qualify this is not a researched method, rather what I did that worked for me.

Good luck


----------

